# I will not speak anymore. She is a horrible, rude person. Tell her



## MichM

I have translated the following statement into Japanese.

"I will not speak anymore. She is a horrible, rude person. Tell her"

as

もはや話しません。彼女はおぞましい無礼な人です。彼女に言ってください。

Is this correct?

Thanks.
MichM


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Hello MichM,

I gather you mean "I will not speak (to her) anymore."
I do not think もはや sounds natural in here, what about:
もう（彼女に）声かけません
But 話しません also gets the message across I think. Maybe someone else can point out which is better?

彼女はおぞまし*く*無礼な人です。
You must connect the i-adjectives with other adjectives like this in Japanese.

彼女に*そう*言ってください。
Say (this I have just said) to her please.

I hope this helps, and that you need not use this in a real life situation.


----------



## MichM

Thank you so much!!

It's for a story I am writing. You have helped me greatly.

Bye for now,
MichM


----------



## Flaminius

Hello Noam,

I am afraid your attempt comes across too flowery to convey anger towards the person.  おぞましい, especially, is not part of everyday register, unless what we are seeing here is a quarrel between men and/or women of letters.  


Hello *MichM*,

First of all, welcome to the Japanese forum!  I hope you will have many happy returns.  

Second, I'd think we need to establish context and background (RULE #3) for a more natural translation.  Specially because it's from a story rather than a real life situation, I hope you could describe the characters involved.  At least age and gender of the three (the speaker, the listener, the horrible person) are necessary.   Briefs on the relationships among them would help greatly.

I don't think it's fascinating to answer a question with more questions but a style out of sych with the context can be facetious.


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Flaminius said:


> Hello *Noam*,


Good, thanks!



> I am afraid your attempt comes across too flowery to convey anger towards the person.  おぞましい, especially, is not part of everyday register, unless what we are seeing here is a quarrel between men and/or women of letters.




Thank you, for your corrections! At least I got the grammar right this time 
Or did I?


----------



## MichM

Thank you Noam.

The scene is in a Police station. A Japanese opera singer is being questioned by a novice police-woman with little experience and much younger than her. Her questioning about a missing person (a colleague of the opera singer) offends her. She speaks the sentences in Japanese to a translator (based on the police woman method of questioning) and leaves the scene. She isn't very angry, but offended.

I hope this helps with the context.

Thanks,
MichM


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, MichM.  Here goes my suggestion:
もう話すことはないわ。最低なひとね。失礼だし。そう言っておいて。

Disclaimer: Being a male, I may not be able to reproduce a female speech register to 100% naturalness.


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

MichM said:


> Thank you Noam.
> She speaks the sentences in Japanese to a *translator*


I really did very little, it sounds like a very interesting story! 
By the way, you mean *interpreter*, right? 



Flaminius said:


> Okay, MichM.  Here goes my suggestion:
> もう話すことはないわ。最低なひとね。失礼だし。そう言っておいて。


I have a question, what would be more or less the age range of this speech register?


----------



## MichM

Hi Faminius.
Thanks for adding your suggestion. Very helpful (including the note about the interpretor hehe )

I suppose I am imagining the Police woman about mid-late 20's and the Japanese opera singer at 36, 37 years of age.

thanks again,
MichM


----------



## Flaminius

Noamoxkaltontli said:


> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, MichM.  Here goes my suggestion:
> もう話すことはないわ。最低なひとね。失礼だし。そう言っておいて。
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, what would be more or less the age range of this speech register?
Click to expand...

I guess any adult woman can be saying this.  Perhaps not an obāsan though...


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Yeah, I can totally fathom a woman in her mid thirties saying that


----------

